# grandfather cut



## russclouser (Dec 27, 2008)

does anybody know how to make a grandfather cut?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

That's a new one to me.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I have heard of a grandfather clock, but never a GF-cut


----------



## sausagefingers (Oct 1, 2008)

You know, with a handsaw. Like old people used to use.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Huh????

Do you mean cut and run. 

Maybe it was his neighbors husband coming home early?

G


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Maybe bad Grandfathers don't make the cut??


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

russclouser said:


> does anybody know how to make a grandfather cut?



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

There are many to choose from, so you'll have to be more specific on the type of "grandfather cut". Traditionally, there is a big difference between a "grandfathers cut", and a "grandson cut" or even a "granddaughter cut" and definitely different than a "grandmother cut".

For the types of cuts there's the basic cut, or an elongated cut, or a broad cut, or an open ended cut, or an acute cut, or an obtuse cut, or a parallel cut, or a perpendicular cut, or a curved cut, or a bevel cut, or an under cut, or a morning cut, or an afternoon cut, or an evening cut. It could be a light cut or a dark cut. It could be a cut to the chase, or just a plain old short cut that's cut and dry.:smile:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

A cut above, cut to the quick, a cutting remark,,
cutting a corner.......
and:
























THE FINAL CUT!


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh cut it out!


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

you have to get him up out of the easy chair first.


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

Usually when you tickle him, he cut's the cheese.

Listen closely


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

russclouser said:


> does anybody know how to make a grandfather cut?


I am sorry we haven't been much help here but the term you have asked about "grandfather cut" is not familar to us here. It may be a regional term or some one is pulling your leg.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I know but I'm not telling.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

CUT AND RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shifty: cut da grass, cut da rug?
Granpappy cut eh? Weeeeeeeeeellllllllll sonny dont recollect what that might be :}:}


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Sawduster said:


> I know but I'm not telling.



Well,, Sawduster is off the Christmas list!
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

Place board on table saw. Turn on table saw. Slide stock through blade with thumb in the line of path of the saw blade. Have bandages and 911 pre-dialed (recommended).


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, I'll share a closely guarded trade secret since I am now old and need to pass along the knowledge.

What was the question again? :huh:


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

The only thing my grandfather ever cut was always preceded by: "Hey, pull my finger."


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

A grandfather cut is easiest to make using a tubular saw.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't think these answers are making the cut.


----------



## justin2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

I think my grandad had special overalls he wore that had a "grandfather cut". Extra material in the belly area.


----------

